# Shkenca > Ekonomi & biznes >  Biznesi i vogël, si mund të niset?

## Davius

_Një person që kërkon të nisë një bisnes të vogël, fillimisht duhet të kërkojë për një ide të suksesshme biznesi, të pyesë veten a është i aftë për t'iu kushtuar këtij biznesi dhe të ndërtojë një plan biznesi_ 

*Një person që dëshiron të fillojë një biznes të vogël, duhet të bëjë tri gjëra para se të sigurojë fondet e nevojshme dhe gjetjen e një vendi të përshtatshëm për biznesin: të përcaktojë interesat dhe aftësitë e tij, të kërkojë për një mundësi të suksesshme biznesi dhe të ndërtojë një plan biznesi.* 

*Vlerësimi personal* 
Për të pakësuar mundësitë për dështim, pronarët e ardhshëm të biznesit duhet t'ia fillojnë nga vlerësimi i fuqive dhe dobësive të tyre. Disa pronarë biznesesh të vogla provojnë një numër mundësish për biznese të ndryshme para se të vendosin për atë që pëlqejnë më shumë. Një vlerësim i ndershëm për vetveten mund të ndihmojë në eleminimin e eksperimenteve që harxhojnë kohë dhe janë potencialisht të kushtueshme (si për para, ashtu dhe për krenari personale). 
Një vlerësim i sinqertë për vetveten ndihmon një pronar të mundshëm për të vendosur nëse ai është i aftë për të drejtuar një biznes. P.sh. pronari i bizneseve të vogla punon mesatarisht 70-80 orë në javë. Një person që mendon t'i hyjë këtij biznesi, duhet të pyesë veten nëse dëshiron të punojë me orë të zgjatura. Edhe nëse përgjigjja është po, duhet të vijohet me pyetjen: A jam i aftë të punoj me orë të gjata? Shëndeti i mirë fizik dhe mendor, si dhe përkushtimi me kohë të plotë janë të detyrueshëm për të qenë i suksesshëm. 
P.sh. do të ishte e vështirë, por jo e pamundur për një student me kohë të plotë për të filluar një biznes privat thjesht për shkak të kohëzgjatjes dhe energjive fizike dhe mendore që kërkohen. E njëjta gjë qëndron për disa individë me kohë të plotë të cilët dëshirojnë të drejtojnë një biznes si një mundësi të dytë. Këto sipërmarrje zakonisht dështojnë sepse pronari nuk mund t'i kushtojë vëmendjen e nevojshme. 

*Identifikimi i mundësisë* 
Bizneset nuk lulëzojnë vetëm sepse pronarët e tyre janë shumë punëtorë, por sepse prodhimi i këtij biznesi plotëson një nevojë të caktuar. Prandaj hapi tjetër para se të filloni një biznes të vogël është identifikimi i një mundësie për të plotësuar një nevojë. 
Një mënyrë për ta bërë këtë është të kaloni disa vjet duke punuar në një fushë me interes për ju. Ndërsa punoni jini të vëmendshëm. Çfarë produktesh dhe shërbimesh siguron tashmë kompania? Kush i blen ato? A janë klientët të kënaqur? A dëshirojnë diçka që kompanitë ekzistuese nuk ua sigurojnë? Përgjigjja e pyetjeve të tilla mund t'ju sugjerojë një mundësi për një biznes të ri. Ju mund të zgjidhni gjithashtu një fushë në bazë të njohurive tuaja të veçanta, interesave, aftësive ose lidhjeve personale. 

*Plani i biznesit* 
Shumica e personave nga bizneset e vogla zakonisht ndërtojnë një plan biznesi. Në të vërtetë, shumica e bankave vendosin t'u japin kredi vetë bizneseve të vogla që kanë një plan të tillë formal. Pjesa financiare e planit është më e rëndësishme për kreditorët sepse shpjegon si pronari do të sigurojë vazhdimsinë e biznesit. Megjithëse shkaku kryesor për dështimin e bizneseve të vogla është menaxhimi jo i mirë, shkaku tjetër është edhe mungesa e parave për të vazhduar veprimtarinë. Plani i biznesit duhet të përfshijë treguesit më të rëndësishëm financiar për të siguruar fondet e nevojshme për fillimin dhe më vonë vazhdimin e aktivitetit. 

*Bizneset e vogla, llojet më të përhapura* 
Bizneset e vogla në shumicën e rasteve operojnë në një nga këto tri fusha: përpunim i lehtë dhe ndërtim, tregti (shitës me shumicë dhe pakicë), si dhe firma të vogla që operojnë në sektorin e shërbimeve 

*Përpunimi i lehtë dhe ndërtimi* 
Bizneset e vogla më të përhapura janë: përpunim i lehtë, ofiçina, furra pjekjeje, punishte për prodhim ëmbëlsirash, bulmetrash dhe prodhues mobiljesh, si dhe firma ndërtimi (ndërtesa tregtare ose banimi) dhe projekte të tjera. Ato marrin lëndë të parë dhe i shëndërrojnë ato në produkte përfundimtare. P.sh. ofiçinat shndërrojnë hekurin dhe çelikun në komponentë të veçantë që përdoren në industrinë e automobileve, furrat e pjekjes e shndërrojnë miellin në bukë, baxhot e kthejnë qumështin në bulmet, punishtet e drurit shndërrojnë drurin dhe copat në mobilje dhe firmat e ndërtimit shndërrojnë tullat, lëndën e drurit dhe llaçin në ndërtesa. 
Shumica e këtyre firmave punësojnë zakonisht më pak se dhjetë punëtorë. 

*Tregtia* 
Tregtarët janë dy llojesh: shitës me pakicë, të cilët ua shesin produktet klientëve përfundimtarë dhe shitësit me shumicë që blejnë mallrat për t'ua shitur shitësve me pakicë. Shitësit me pakicë janë më të shumtë sesa ata të shumicës. Shitësit me pakicë përfshijnë: shitësit e makinave, dyqanet e shitjes me ulje çmimi, dyqane veshjesh, farmaci, supermarkete dhe stacione furnizimi. Shumica e këtyre dyqaneve punosojnë më pak se katër persona. Nga ana tjetër, shitësit me shumicë janë pak më të mëdhenj dhe punësojnë nga katër deri në dhjetë persona. 

*Shërbimet* 
Ekonomia moderne përfshin shumë firma shërbimesh të vogla: industri shërbimesh si restorante, pastrim kimik, servise makinash dhe shërbime kontabël. Shumica e këtyre kompanive të vogla të shërbimeve e shfrytëzojnë në një shkallë të lartë punën, që do të thotë se një pjesë e madhe e kostos të tyre vjen nga shpenzimet e lidhura me pagat për punën e kryer. Restorantet janë një shembull i mirë për sa thamë. Një kamerier mund t'i shërbejë një numri të kufizuar tavolinash. Me zgjerimin e restorantit menaxheri duhet të punësojë më shumë kamerierë. 
Me rritjen e ekonomisë në vitet e fundit shërbimet janë një nga sektorët që kanë pasur rritjen më të shpejtë. Ekspertët parashikojnë se bizneset e vogla, shumica në sektorin e shërbimeve do të jenë përgjegjës për pjesën më të madhe të vendeve të reja të punës. Kjo pjesë e ekonomisë gjithashtu premton një shans të mirë suksesi për bizneset e vogla. 
Një fushë e rëndësishme për rritjen mes bizneseve të shërbimeve ka qenë ajo e shërbimeve të komoditetit. Rritja e numrit të personave që jetojnë vetëm dhe në veçanti numri i familjeve me dy të punësuar ka krijuar hapësira për rritjen e bizneseve që bëjnë punët e shtëpisë. Për një masë të madhe njerëzish koha për t'ia kushtuar familjes është e paktë dhe janë të gatshëm dhe në gjendje të shpenzojnë për të lehtësuar stilin e tyre të jetesës. Këto rezultate kanë bërë të mundur një boom në shërbimet që lidhen me sigurimin e komoditetit.

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

*Ehhhh Qe te kesh pune duhet pune prandaj puna do pune )*

----------

